

How audiophiles lost out to audio files - johanjessen
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/09/ff_bando/all/1

======
wccrawford
Whole thing reads like an advertisement for a company's super-expensive
speakers and equipment, and ends with a note that they have a new super-
expensive iPod dock.

------
cas
Articles I used read about B&O products were always rated as mediocre by
audiophiles. Basically looks good but sound was nothing special.

This article is way to long and seems to contain nothing of note, other than
history of B&O.

------
pie
Oh, Wired... This article does not cover audio files at all, and there's a
single passing mention of MP3 players. It's a rambling history of a company
that markets to the "audiophile" gadget crowd. Reads like straight PR.

